# Ask: 811 -DVI cable to HDMI



## Chris 34 (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings to all. 
I will be new to HD, having just bought a HD Grand Wega LCD which I am expecting next week. This TV has an HDMI input.
The 811 has a DVI output, so I wonder what would I need in terms of cables and adaptors, so they can connect. I haven't seen a DVI to HDMI cable, so I guess it would need to be adapted.
I would also like to know if 811 owners output through both their component and DVI in the 811, and switch in their TV according to preference in terms of darkness and other parameters I have seen discussed.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

This is all you need http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0002CZHN6/103-2371566-1099841?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## COA (Jun 15, 2004)

Monster Cable makes a DVI to HDMI cable (without adaptors). I know Circuit City carries it. It is about $119-129 for a 2 meter (6.6 feet) cable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ram is a good source for alternatives and AV goodies. They have lots of adapters. I am using their 2 to 1 Gefen DVI Switcher and their DVI distribution setup.

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI_monitor_cables.html


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

monoprice.com has great prices on A/V cables. I have 2 811's and connected my HD plasma and HD Tube TV's with their DVI to HDMI and DVI to DVI cables. They were delivered quickly, work great and both were 2-meter length for under $10!


----------



## Chris 34 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks to all.
Chris


----------



## CharlesA (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm thinking you got one....
what did you get,
where did it come from,
would you recommend them to others?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Will dish bring out a dvi cable with the 811 when they install it???


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

thxultra said:


> Will dish bring out a dvi cable with the 811 when they install it???


The 811's are not shipped with DVI cables. Component, composite, and s-video cables are included, along with a phone line. You can buy DVI cables from lots of places. I got one for $15 at Sam's Club.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is my favorite:

http://www.cablezrus.com/hdtymatodvma1.html

2 meter HDMI to DVI for $24. I use one of these and it works fine. (My local Sam's club doesn't carry cables yet.)

Mike J


----------



## CharlesA (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is the one I got and am happy with:

http://www.svideo.com/dvihdmi2.html
DVI-HDMI-3FTRetail Price US$39.00svideo.com's Sale Price US$16.25


----------



## Zookster (Dec 25, 2004)

I picked up a "high-end" DVI-HDMI cable at RAM (3 ft.) for $40 (including shipping). Looks as good as any Monster I've seen and is performing well.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, let me add my 2 cents! I just hooked up a Sony Grand Wega with an 811 myself and I bought my cable from www.cablesnmor.com - great prices & good product. You will need and HDMI/DVI converter cable along with an audio cable. Mine works just fine!

Now, if Charlie & Co. would just please get my locals in HD and some more HD channels, all would be very well indeed.


----------

